# Strain suggestions? Outdoor grow, Washington climate



## deeyeff (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright, so I'll be trying my first outdoor grow this upcoming season. I've been doing the research, and from what I've read I'll probably need to get some indica seeds for this climate (its pretty cold, Washington state east side, still snow on the ground right now) but I was hoping I could get some suggestions from experienced growers. Any strain suggestions for an outdoor grow in a colder climate?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't limit yourself to just solely indicas, but could easily go with an early flowering hybrid. 
They be Growin herb north of you just fine and have a great variety 
A lot say that White Rhino is a must for a garden. I haven't had the pleasure yet one day prolly. but you could do about an 8-10 week strain 
Most of the stuff i've grown is canadian made hybrids great indoors and out and finish pretty early compared to others I've grown from the south  and its not the solid couchlock worthless high i don't like on all of em either . some hybrids got a nice uppy high (and i don't mean trichomes). I'd shoot for 8-10 week hybrids until you get a better feel for your climate and find what type of herb you prefer.


----------



## deeyeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Do you have any specific strain suggestions, personal faves or anything?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 24, 2009)

How cold is it by the fifteenth of October? Would you already have seen frost by then?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Northern Lights.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 24, 2009)

mighty mite is a strain that i havee been told has a fast flower
it was "made" in manitoba canada and should be done before your first frost i would think


----------



## mendo local (Jan 24, 2009)

pineapple does well in the colder climates, as well as ,mendo purps, and snowcap.


----------



## deeyeff (Jan 25, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> How cold is it by the fifteenth of October? Would you already have seen frost by then?


Yes, frost is within the first week of October. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.

I'm thinking about Big Bud, Early Misty, Hollands Hope, and Mountain Mist. I'll choose 2 or 3 of those. From what I've read they are all September harvests and pretty good yields. Do they sound good?

And do you guys think I could pull off a white widow or ak?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 26, 2009)

I would go for something that''s done by the end of september, like dutch treat. Also, paradise seeds has one called sweet purple that comes in early, if you're looking for some purps. Neither strain is huge, but you could plant a few more than you had planned.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 1, 2009)

Your definatly gonna need a very fast finisher or something very resiliant to cold like Mazar_I_Sharrif.

You could grow and do most of your flowering outside and then bring em indoors to finish the last few weeks????

Thats what I do on the west side.

Look into The Real Seed Company landrace MIS seeds. I think they would be best for your situation!

DC.


----------

